
Ask HN: What tools exist to do live video manipulation for streaming/recording? - coreyp_1
I am considering doing online piano instruction, and am wondering how I can combine different video sources on the fly, and either broadcast or save the output.<p>An example of what I am talking about would be https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=obNAgImLMSI, about 15 seconds in, where an overhead shot of the keyboard appears at the bottom of the screen.  A different type of effect would be this: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=stsBqdo9Svc, in which a 2nd keyboard appears showing which keys are being played as well as the note names (which can be difficult to otherwise determine in fast passages).<p>I&#x27;m a good programmer (MS in CS), and don&#x27;t mind getting my hands dirty in a bit of custom coding, but I don&#x27;t even know where to start.  (Don&#x27;t worry, I&#x27;m competent to teach piano, too... I also have a BM in Piano Performance.)  I specialize in teaching the integration of music reading and improvisation, and have had many requests to teach long distance, but I have never done so because I do not feel as though I have the proper tools to do it justice.<p>I would love to find an Open Source solution that I could contribute back to, if possible.<p>Does anyone have any ideas&#x2F;recommendations?
======
Tunecrew
[http://www.telestream.net/wirecast/](http://www.telestream.net/wirecast/)

This is the most popular commercial solution - you can demo it for 30 days I
think.

Not super cheap, but a very versatile and solid product in my experience.

I'd also love to hear about open source alternatives.

~~~
coreyp_1
Thank you! I was afraid that nobody had seen my question (I posted on the
weekend, and it got buried quickly).

The most important thing I needed was a product name, because I didn't even
know where to start or what keywords to look for. From the name "Wirecast", I
was able to find a list of potentially similar (OSS) here
([http://alternativeto.net/software/wirecast/?license=free](http://alternativeto.net/software/wirecast/?license=free))

Thank you again!

~~~
Tunecrew
i will check out that list as well - I have to tell you, though, wirecast on a
modern MacBook Pro works really well - we have done live streams w/ several
cameras, separate audio sources and multiple layers of graphic overlays and it
has been rock solid.

